# seen mor yellow fin and black fin activity today than all year



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Well wheres the fish? You can't eat activity.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That's alot of surface action!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is this rig - I'll help you turn "action" into dinner!!!


----------

